# Wanting critique!



## Mattspew (Jun 25, 2012)

Not many people stop by my bandcamp page, so I thought I'd post a link on here so people could take a look at it, compliment it, critique it, illegally download from it or whatever. Whatever you choose to do with it, I would like your opinions of the music I have on here: encryptica.bandcamp.com

It's industrial/ EBM/ trance, with a few dark ambient tracks placed here and there.


----------



## DixieRoo (Jul 7, 2012)

So I'm not normally too into ambient electronic stuff (or any ambient stuff for that matter), but this is really cool, and Derelict has some really really nice rhythm to it. It almost has like, a Killer Instinct kinda feel, and I played the shit outta some Killer Instinct and always loved the music, so please do take that as a compliment, hahaha.

NWO is totally way more my speed, it reminds me a lot of old school Nine Inch Nails, fucking badass.


----------



## Mattspew (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks! I'm glad you like it 

Old school N.I.N.? Awesome.


----------

